# Looking to get into Tyranids



## swarmski (Jul 20, 2008)

Mornin gents!

So im looking at getting into Tyranids and was wondering if you guys think the units in the Battleforce are a good start....or do they have a few useless units?

Total Tyranid newb, so any opinions would be great!


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

My buddy got the battleforce and it gave him a decent platform to start off, though he is only using the meele gaunts and not the shooty gaunts that come in. If you want to play with just the battleforce you will sadly have to keep two warriors out of play as they can't be fielded when you turn the third one to your HQ warrior. A quick fix to this is buying another set of warriors, you now have 5 in a brood and the HQ unit though that is dropping another $30 and the battleforce is the most expensive battleforce I have seen. Another fix is buying another HQ unit, depending on which one you want will be your extra cash cost to field the full battleforce.

Overall I think he is pleased with it and was a good starting point to build an army.


----------



## Physco Clown (Oct 12, 2010)

to be honeast Tyranids blow,i took on a 30 man unitt of meele gaunts, with just 5 jump pack guys and i killed them all but 1 on the least round,i allso killed everything but 2 troop's,the saves they have bad,the olny thing that is wroth its points is the wrom thing that comes out of the grand and thats its it allso has 6 wounds on it so thats not bad, Tyranids arent bad becasue of how mant wounds they have,but i killed everthing he had but two troops and thast becasue of there saves are bad,but it is all in the dice and luck,i have olnt faced them once so ya.
up to you if you went to get into them
I AM NOT HATEING ON THE TYRAINDS


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Physco Clown said:


> to be honeast Tyranids blow,i took on a 30 man unitt of meele gaunts, with just 5 jump pack guys and i killed them all but 1 on the least round,i allso killed everything but 2 troop's,the saves they have bad,the olny thing that is wroth its points is the wrom thing that comes out of the grand and thats its it allso has 6 wounds on it so thats not bad, Tyranids arent bad becasue of how mant wounds they have,but i killed everthing he had but two troops and thast becasue of there saves are bad,but it is all in the dice and luck,i have olnt faced them once so ya.
> up to you if you went to get into them
> I AM NOT HATEING ON THE TYRAINDS



Grammar, and spell check. *For the love of god, use them.*

Secondy, dont listen to this clown, because he rolled well and took out 30 gaunts with "5 Jump pack guys" What exactly where these jump pack guys equipped with by the way? To make 30 attacks? AND 30 wounds? Smells like BS to me.


Tyranids are a strong army, they have poweful choices, good synergies, as for their battleforce, it comes with mostly useful units, the Hormagaunts are rarely used, but everyhting else is good.


----------



## Physco Clown (Oct 12, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Grammar, and spell check. *For the love of god, use them.*
> 
> Secondy, dont listen to this clown, because he rolled well and took out 30 gaunts with "5 Jump pack guys" What exactly where these jump pack guys equipped with by the way? To make 30 attacks? AND 30 wounds? Smells like BS to me.
> 
> ...


sorry for the spelling.
the 5 jump pack guys had bolters and a power weapon i just attck first so i got the a other attck. nad i had a 3+save he had a idk becasue i dont play as them.I like the tryanid there look sweet are a great foe but there were easy to me.
But it is all in the dice and luck you have,thats how i play.


----------



## Physco Clown (Oct 12, 2010)

Btw there were just normal jump pack guys nothing new about them.The only thing i had was the Vow that let me re-roll all wounds thats it.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Physco Clown said:


> Btw there were just normal jump pack guys nothing new about them.The only thing i had was the Vow that let me re-roll all wounds thats it.


Then your lieing. first of all, I dont even think Templars have a vow to re-roll wounds. Second, 5 Assualt marines, with 2 CCW, on the charge make 3 attacks each, so you were making 15 attacks. Even if you could re-roll. you couldnt of killed 30. Try again.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

A nicely upgraded Nid army is one to fear, especially if you are Tau and hate CC. 

The starting battleforce will be a good platform to go from unless you go for straight MC Nids, you don't get any in the battleforce so you might as well start from scratch. Also Amazon is a great place to buy the battleforce as they are cheaper than straight from GW.


----------



## Physco Clown (Oct 12, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Then your lieing. first of all, I dont even think Templars have a vow to re-roll wounds. Second, 5 Assualt marines, with 2 CCW, on the charge make 3 attacks each, so you were making 15 attacks. Even if you could re-roll. you couldnt of killed 30. Try again.


wow ok they do have the vow its called, ACCEPT ANY CHALLENGE.NO MATTER THE ODDS,it has the enemy Special rule. Look it up ok and i olny had 3 attcks for one round,then it went down to 2, and i only had 3 jumper's atfer the first round he killed the other two.Allso he had fearless and he lost every combat phase,by 2 ,he had to roll for his saves on those two,and he failed them the whole game thats is what happen to the 30 meele grunts.
i allso killed all of his HQ and stuff like i siad he olny had 2 troops letf at the end of the game.
No lie and it wasnt his first time useing them.I think he lose because he didnt roll good at all i olny lost my two troop's the whole game swear to good on my life that really happen.
but dont belive me idc your nothing to me.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

You swear to good? Well I hope good gives a shit.

And it gives the preferred enemy special rule. Look it up. It re-rolls to hit. 

Maybe you should specify, because it is pretty obvious that would happen over three or four rounds. Genius. Just saying my five RAS owned his 30 Gaunts sort of makes it seem like you _think_ you just owned them.


----------



## Physco Clown (Oct 12, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> You swear to good? Well I hope good gives a shit.
> 
> And it gives the preferred enemy special rule. Look it up. It re-rolls to hit.
> 
> Maybe you should specify, because it is pretty obvious that would happen over three or four rounds. Genius. Just saying my five RAS owned his 30 Gaunts sort of makes it seem like you _think_ you just owned them.


well sorry then and i have a lot of miss typeing,sorry sorry.
just to me Tryainds are not good thats just me tho i have only fought them once so i cant speak about them yet,tell i fight them again.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Dont apologise to me, its in the forum rules, if you have any up to date internet, it should be built in.

In regards to the OP, you might be surprised of what you find if you just google Tyranid tactics, or even use the forum search, some articles might be old, so some things may no longer be relevant, but the general strategies and ideas should be the same.


----------



## Physco Clown (Oct 12, 2010)

btw i have only play as 4 army's 1)black templars 2)Daemonhunters 3) imperial guard 4)Witch hunnters.
I am posting on other things for xp and what i have faced and what i have seen,I just went to be active on here.
so dont get mad at me for posting ok 
I have allso olny been playing for 1yr


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Your just making useless posts, for xp? Do you mean rep? Or just a higher post count. Either way you arent contributing. So it is a waste of other people's time to read them. How considerate of you.


----------



## Physco Clown (Oct 12, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Your just making useless posts, for xp? Do you mean rep? Or just a higher post count. Either way you arent contributing. So it is a waste of other people's time to read them. How considerate of you.[/quote
> 
> I just went you to know you mean nothing to me I dont care what you say to me.
> You allso get mad very fast.
> ...


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I dont get mad very fast. and I could care less what you think of me, or what I mean to you. You mean nothing to me either. And I never said there was. But your making posts just for tha sake of posting. By your own admission. Its a waste of other people's time to read them. When your just trying to up your post count. You learn by reading and assimilating. Not talking out of your ass about topics you have no idea on.


----------



## Physco Clown (Oct 12, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> I dont get mad very fast. and I could care less what you think of me, or what I mean to you. You mean nothing to me either. And I never said there was. But your making posts just for tha sake of posting. By your own admission. Its a waste of other people's time to read them. When your just trying to up your post count. You learn by reading and assimilating. Not talking out of your ass about topics you have no idea on.


Yup ypur right i am posting becasue i went to sure ok whatever you saying.
i play WArhammer40k ever other saturday and there is 5 of us that play so from person 
Exp,watching,and reading i know alittle about most of the armys.
And i dont about posting counts eather i joined this because i like to learn about my army, tactics and What people think of my army list.


----------



## Physco Clown (Oct 12, 2010)

lets just stop blowing up this guys post,


----------



## swarmski (Jul 20, 2008)

Please continue, im quite enjoying it lol.

But on a serious note, any people who play Nidz plz check out my propsed list (updated at the end of the thread)
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=757110#post757110


----------



## Physco Clown (Oct 12, 2010)

lol i enjoyed it to


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

swarmski said:


> Mornin gents!
> 
> So im looking at getting into Tyranids and was wondering if you guys think the units in the Battleforce are a good start....or do they have a few useless units?
> 
> Total Tyranid newb, so any opinions would be great!


Holy crap... back on topic. I would recommend you not get the battle force if your not too worried about price. In all honesty I find it easier to build and paint a unit one at a time. I'd buy one unit you find you will definitely use for your army along with the codex. Read the codex so you have a better concept of what you want in your army. Yes the battle force is more economically efficient, but only if you use every unit in it. Most of the time I frown on the battle forces because they often have two or more units I will not use. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## maomolin (May 4, 2008)

Battleforce is a good starting point; however, it'd be very rare to find a person that'll use every bit in every list.

Tyranids are a good army (hafta work a little harder to get the highest-end tourney wins, but are capable of doing it).

My wife plays nids with a very high W-L-D record, having only one loss to space wolves and a draw to tau in the last 4 years. I've stepped up and played with the new codex nids and have enjoyed the codex as a whole. I think they gave us a few fluffy options while still getting the competitive units in. 

I'd gladly throw 30 gants at BA termies or anything else thats a capable combat unit. 150pts of fodder (or possibly the best fodder in 40k when near a tervigon).


----------

